
LKML Greg Kroah-Hartman on ZFS - setra
https://lore.kernel.org/lkml/20190115134221.GB30742@kroah.com/#t
======
michaelmrose
From the mailing list

"Hi Rene, please switch to FreeBSD instead of advocating to violate the
copyright and licensing rule on my and others work. Thanks you!"

Given that both are relatively competitive what if an increasing share does.

